# Rustock-Botnetz außer Gefecht



## Newsfeed (18 März 2011)

Microsoft und diverse Mitstreiter haben das berüchtigte Rustock-Botnet infiltriert und die entscheidenden Server mit rechtlichen Mitteln abschalten lassen. Rustock soll zeitweise 30 Milliarden Spam-Mails täglich verbreitet haben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

